# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Quels jeux vous ont le plus marqu ?

## pepper18

pas dans l'ordre : 

- driver (j'adore le concept)
- beyond good and evil (qui aurait pu tre excellentissime mais qui n'est finalement qu'un bon jeu)
- pro evolution soccer (pour les match de folie en multi)
- crash bandicoot et crash nitro kart (le premier c'est mon premier jeu sur play et le deuxieme est gnial en multi)

----------


## Satch

En premire position et loin devant tous le reste : Final Fantasy VI
Mon premier RPG, et le meilleur auquel j'ai pu jouer.

En deuxime j'en mettrai 2 : La 4me prophtie, et Dark Age Of Camelot (Quand il tait en beta)
Mme si avec le recul ces 2 jeux m'ont bouff inutilement une partie de ma vie, je n'en ai pas moins pass d'excelent moments dessus.

Starcraft et total annihilation (Vivement Supreme commander !!).
Mes premires LAN. Excellent.

Street fighter 2.
Le nombre de nuits blanches que j'ai pu passer dessus...

Resident Evil.
J'y ai jou dans le noir, le son  fond.

----------


## Maxoo

Counter-Strike, Quake I, II, III.
Starcraft, Warcraft I, II, III.
Diablo I, II.

----------


## Skyounet

Moi le seul et l'unique Final Fantasy VII, et la saga en gnral.

----------


## anitshka

1) super mario bros (sur nintendo)
2) space invader (sur l'ordi de mes parents)
3) street fighter (sur super nintendo)
...j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la 3D  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

1 - Super mario world (Super Nintendo)
2 - Half-life (PC)
3 - Soulcalibur (Dreamcast RIP)
4 - Mario Kart DS (Nintendo DS)
5 - Super Bomberman (Super Nintendo)

et pour le fun...

6 - Sam and Max (PC)
7 - StarWing (Super Nintendo)
8 - Donkey Kong 64 (Nintendo 64)
9 - Resident evil 4 (GameCube)
10 - Metal Gear Solid (PlayStation)

----------


## Oluha

pas dans l'ordre non plus

- sonic
- monkey island
- Final Fantasy VII
- Baldur's gate
- Zelda the windwaker
- Day of the tentacle
- Dance dance revolution  ::oops::  

et j'en oublie surement pleins

----------


## Sunchaser

Tous les 'pisodes' de Rsident Evil, et tous ceux de Silent Hill....je suis vraimment un inconditionnel de Silent Hill.
Il y a bien longtemps le premier Tomb Raider.
Un truc formidable : CrashBandicoot !
@ +  :;): 

//edit :
J'ai oubli Counter Strike...

----------


## Faith's Fall

- King of fighter 2002/2003
- GWF
- NHL 2004 a 2006
- Burnout
- Supreme commander
- Heroes V

 :;):

----------


## Mandalar

dans l'ordre de dcouverte :
baldur's gate (le premier, mon jeu de role solo prfr de tous les temps, mon jeu prfr de tous les temps finalement  :;):  )
street fighter 2 (super nes)
warcraft 2 (mon premier jeu de stratgie)
starcraft
warcraft 3 (oui je suis a fond dans la stratgie la  ::lol::  )
neverwhinter nights (le jeu de role en ligne auquel j'ai le plus jou, la faute  un gameplay que j'adore et une communaut immense et admirable  ::oops::  )

plus rcemment :
super mario bros (le premier et lost levels, sur super nes meme si ils existaient avant sur nes)
et j'ai ador resident evil 4 (sur gamecube mme si ce n'est pas un jeu qui me marquera tres longtemps)

Je crois que c'est a peu pres tout  ::):  , enfin j'en oublie surement  ::?:

----------


## sam_XIII

Final fantasy 7, je l'ai fait quand j'avais 14-15 ans et j'avais ador  ::): 

Morrowind (jamais fini mais terrible quand meme)

Need for Speed underground

Counter strike (le 1.5, j'aime moins les autres) 
Command & conquer Zero hour (le mode rseau est terrible)

----------


## granquet

Doom I,II,III (oui oui, meme le 3 !)
Neverwinter Nights (Role Play .... tranche de rires memorables avec une pretresse M'ranis)
Duke Nukem 3D
Quake 3 et 4 (pas jou aux autres, honte amoi !)
Morrowind et ses expansions.
Starcraft (vive les zerg)
Warcraft 3 (vive les Undead :p)
Half life 1 (et ses mods)

liste tres incomplete et pas dans l'ordre ...

----------


## pcaboche

Les premiers jeux qui m'ont vraiment marqu: 
*Super Mario World* (SNES): 95 niveaux, super ambiance (sonore, graphique)
*Super Mario Kart* (SNES)

Un bon jeu pas trs connu:*
Landstalker* (Megadrive)

Plus rcemment, de trs bon jeux:
*Deus Ex
Fable
*
En ce moment, je m'clate sur:
la *trilogie GTA 3* (j'en suis  San Andreas, j'ai beaucoup aim Vice City)

----------


## Kerod

Dans l'ordre pour moi c'est : 
*Prince of persia 1 et 2*
*Fifa 2001*  ::mrgreen:: 
*La srie King of Fighter* (arcade)
*Double Dragon* (arcade)
*Super Mario Kart* (N64)
*Need for Speed 3
**Prince of persia (les sables du temps)*
*Need for speed underground 2* (j'y suis toujours accro)
*Pro Evolution Soccer 5*

----------


## pepper18

> pas dans l'ordre non plus
> 
> - sonic
> - monkey island


+1 pour monkey island, je l'avais oubli

----------


## Satch

> +1 pour monkey island, je l'avais oubli


C'est qu'il ne t'a pas tant marqu que a  :;):

----------


## Oluha

> *Prince of persia 1 et 2*


ah oui si on remonte  plus loin j'avais pas mal jou  prince of persia, jp popcorn et aussi un jeu de formule 1 dont je me rappelle plus du nom et qui tait en 4 couleurs  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

J'avais pas pens  remonter si loin.

Dans ce cas il y a un jeu, qui reste pour moi un des meilleurs jeux de baston :

Barbarian sur Amstrad !

La musique tait extra en plus.

----------


## Stessy

- Final Fantasy VII (Je pense que c'est le meilleur de la srie)
Je trouve maintenant qu'il y a de plus en plus de cinmatique, et je dois dire que cela commence  me dranger srieusement.

-Metal Gear Solid
-Splinter Cell

-GranTurismo
-Colin Mc Rae Rally

----------


## le y@m's

> J'avais pas pens  remonter si loin.
> 
> Dans ce cas il y a un jeu, qui reste pour moi un des meilleurs jeux de baston :
> 
> Barbarian sur Amstrad !
> 
> La musique tait extra en plus.


 +1
il y avait aussi le mythique Rick Dangerous  :;): 

Sinon : Final Fantasy 7, Command & Conquer, la srie des Ace combat, Gran Turismo, Metal Gear Solid

----------


## pepper18

> le y@m's a dit :
> +1
> il y avait aussi le mythique Rick Dangerous 
> 
> Sinon : Final Fantasy 7, Command & Conquer, la srie des Ace combat, Gran Turismo, Metal Gear Solid


tu n'aurai pas oubli playboy the mansions, par hasard ?  ::D:

----------


## Resyek

- Zelda Link's Awakening [ mon premier, sur Game Boy]
- Zelda 3, Ocarina of Time [snes et N64]

- FFVII [PS]
- Suikoden 3 [PS]

- Les Silent Hill & Resident Evil [PS PS2]

- Counter Strike [PC]

- Wipeout 2097 & postrieurs [PS et PS2]

- Street Fighter Zero 3 [ou alpha 3, suivant l'origine] [PS]

Mais s'il ne fallait en citer qu'un seul, sur toute ma carrire de joueur, a serait celui ci : 
- Xenogears, le meilleur RPG de tous les temps [Playstation]

----------


## le y@m's

> tu n'aurai pas oubli playboy the mansions, par hasard ?


  ::mouarf::  nan pour a il y a la vraie vie   


... quoi que  ::aie::

----------


## Rei Angelus

> +1
> il y avait aussi le mythique Rick Dangerous


Et pour les amateurs de foot "kick off". Presque aussi bien que Pro Evolution Soccer 5.

----------


## r0d

- Eye of the beholder I et II
- Lost vikings
- Apidia
- Double Dragon
...

----------


## Rei Angelus

Il manque quand mme les mythiques Indiana Jones et la dernire croisade et Indiana Jones et l'Atlantide.

Qui n'a pas pass des jours  "Utiliser en Tirant sur le bidule" ?

----------


## warwink

Pff, y'en a tellement.

Enemy territory
Quake 3
Diablo 2
Lineage 2
Final Fantasy 8
Mario Kart 64 (puis toute la srie de Mario)
Tout les Zelda
......

et bien sur TETRIS !!!!!

----------


## bakaneko

AARRGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Personne n'a cit la srie des Chrono (Trigger et Cross)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! La meilleure srie RPG de SquareSoft (loin devant FF) avec une meilleure musique et un meilleur CharaDesign, sans parler d'un scnario excellent!!!!!!!
Bande d'incultes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Satch

> La meilleure srie RPG de SquareSoft (loin devant FF) avec une meilleure musique et un meilleur CharaDesign, sans parler d'un scnario excellent!!!!!!!


Bonjour la subjectivit... :p

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

En fait, pour simplfi, ds qu'il y a "mario" ou "zelda" dans le titre c'est un des mes jeux prfr...  ::D:  

Morrowind c'est pas mal mais c'est trop grand  ::roll::  

J'ai os oublier Super Probotector (Contra 3 en japonais) sur SNES !  ::oops::

----------


## Oluha

> - Eye of the beholder I et II


ah mais comment j'ai pu oublier celui l, et donjon hack aussi

----------


## Oluha

> AARRGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Personne n'a cit la srie des Chrono (Trigger et Cross)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! La meilleure srie RPG de SquareSoft (loin devant FF) avec une meilleure musique et un meilleur CharaDesign, sans parler d'un scnario excellent!!!!!!!
> Bande d'incultes



Chrono Cross est jamais sorti en France pour chrono trigger je sais pas

----------


## bakaneko

> Chrono Cross est jamais sorti en France pour chrono trigger je sais pas


Aucun des 2 n'est sorti en France mais l'import a existe  ::P: 

Square a eu la mme politique avec les Chrnon qu' l'poque des premiers FF. Ce n'est donc sorti qu'au Japon et au USA (et peut-tre au RU) mais pas en France.

Ca n'empeche pas que je trouve la srie des Chrono largement meilleure  celle des FF et cela en 2 numros et pas en plus d'une vingtaine pour les FF.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Chrono Cross est jamais sorti en France pour chrono trigger je sais pas


Comment une nana qui connait ces magnifiques jeux peut encore tre clibataire de nos jours ? T'as pas trouv ton petit "geek" ?  ::mouarf::  

Ceux qui disent que c'est a cause de son caractre iront directement en rpison et ne toucheront pas 20 000 euros...

----------


## Resyek

Pour les afficionados, il y existe des groupes de traductions qui ont sorti des versions franaise de tous ces RPG magiques (ff6, chrono trigger et cross, parasite eve...).
Vous trouverez pas mal d'infos sur http://www.bessab.com

----------


## BizuR

Alors pour ma part, ayant beaucoup jou "seul" aux JV, je me tournerai surtout vers des RPG :

- Les Final Fantasy sont mes rfrences ... en partant du 6 jusqu'au dernier jou (X), le meilleur tant je pense le VII pour ma part (le premier auquel j'ai jou en fait)... mais je reste pas mal accroch au 8 donc les graphismes avaient nettement progresss et le concept des cartes m'a bien amus  ::): )... toutefois le VI est un bon tir aussi  ::roll::  
- Chrono Trigger est excellent
- Seiken Densetsu III as. Secret of Mana 2 l'est galement (et beaucoup plus long si l'on veut connaitre tous les backgrounds du jeu)
- dans le mme style : Secret Of Mana, Illusion of Time, Secret of Evermore, et Zelda 3 (enfin surtout SNES Emulation, comme vous pouvez le voir quoi  ::): )

Les Zelda sont trs bons mais je n'ai jou "rellement" qu'a ZeldaIII : The link of the past sur SNES.

Dans les vieux j'ai pu finir avec joie : Monkey Island, Sam&Max, Day Of The Tentacles pour ne citer qu'eux.

Sinon pour changer de style : Command & Conquer, Warcraft III, Dungeon Siege : Legend Of Aranna, HOMM IV, Gran Turismo, PES, etc.

J'en oublie surement !  :;):

----------


## BizuR

> Pour les afficionados, il y existe des groupes de traductions qui ont sorti des versions franaise de tous ces RPG magiques (ff6, chrono trigger et cross, parasite eve...).
> Vous trouverez pas mal d'infos sur http://www.bessab.com



Ils le sont dj tous depuis un bon moment ... il suffit de les chercher en mulation et ces derniers sont en rgle gnrale traduits  ::D:

----------


## Oluha

> Comment une nana qui connait ces magnifiques jeux peut encore tre clibataire de nos jours ? T'as pas trouv ton petit "geek" ?  
> 
> Ceux qui disent que c'est a cause de son caractre iront directement en rpison et ne toucheront pas 20 000 euros...


le soucis c'est que je veux justement pas un geek  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rei Angelus

Je rajouterais
La srie des ISHARSyndicat (EXCELLENT !!!)Civilisation (of course)Sim CityWolfstein avant DOOM

----------


## BizuR

> Comment une nana qui connait ces magnifiques jeux peut encore tre clibataire de nos jours ? T'as pas trouv ton petit "geek" ?


Attention hein, jouer au jeu ne rime pas avec geek .... ::D:  Perso je ne me considre pas de ceux-la ... et les tests le prouvent !!! On m'a dit que j'avais encore du chemin a faire pour en devenir hein ... et pourtant, je consacre pas mal de temps au jeu  :8-):

----------


## Oluha

pour qu'il n'y ait plus aucun doute : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Je rajouterais
> La srie des ISHARSyndicat*e* (EXCELLENT !!!)Civilisation (of course)Sim City


Je plussoie allgrement. Nous avons les mmes gots semble-t-il  ::P: 
Enfin, moi j'aime bien 2 styles de jeux:
1/ Les jeux de type RPG/gestion/stratgie tout par tour. Ce genre de jeux auxquels nous pouvons jouer peinard, en fumant (ce qu'on veut) et en sirotant une bonne bire belge.
2/ Les jeux dont une game dure 10mn pendant lesquelles on doit tre  200%, o il est impensable de rpondre  quelqu'un ou de regarder autre chose que l'cran pendant la partie. Typiquement: warcraft/starcraft

----------


## pottiez

GrowCube et CurveBall
 ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## khayyam90

dune 2
command & conquer (premier du nom)
larry 7
flight simulator 4
commandos

----------


## BizuR

> *Caractristiques gnrales d'un geek*
> Si le terme de geek regroupe des personnalits trs diffrentes, on peut tout de mme noter quelques autres ressemblances entre elles :
> 
>     * une absence de conformisme ;
>     * une grande curiosit dans tous ses domaines ;
>     * un attrait pour les sciences, la science-fiction et tout ce qui se rapporte  la technologie ; associ  des pulsions acheteuses draisonnes dans ces mmes domaines.
>     * un got analytique pour la musique.
>     * peu de got pour les vtements ou l'aspect extrieur en gnral.


Ouf, j'ai du got pour mes vetements et mon aspect extrieur !  ::mrgreen::  
Pis chui conformiste tiens ... ca fait plaisir de se rassurer  ::): 
Par contre merdouille, je me rend compte que je suis le produit d'un mlange "a petite dose" de tous les types de geeks de l'article ...  ::lol::

----------


## TheLeadingEdge

Doom !!

Mais pas en tant que joueur ...
Qd il est sorti plusieurs stagiaires de ma boite l'ont install en douce 
et se sont mis  jouer en rseau (10 mo  l'poque) ...
Je laisse imaginer la soudaine dgradation de performance des appli c/s pendant plusieurs jours...

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Doom !!
> 
> Mais pas en tant que joueur ...
> Qd il est sorti plusieurs stagiaires de ma boite l'ont install en douce 
> et se sont mis  jouer en rseau (10 mo  l'poque) ...
> Je laisse imaginer la soudaine dgradation de performance des appli c/s pendant plusieurs jours...


Pas bien sa ! Fallait prendre UT  ::D:

----------


## neo.51

Le jeux qui m'a le plus marqu c'est sans aucuns doutes : Duke Nukem  ::mrgreen::  

Alors, disons je fais faire top 5 console top 5 pc

pc :
-Duke nukem
-worms (mais le tout premier)
-Diablo 2
-Quake III
-Warcraft 3

console :
-PES (le premier m'a marqu mais j'ai beaucoup jou  tous).
-Crash team racing
-Street of rage
-Zelda (sur super nes)
-final fantaisy VII

----------


## ryan

Yop!

Quelqu'un a dj cit Civilization, par contre je n'ai pas vu passer Alone In The Dark...

Ryan

----------


## bidou

forcment, il tait seul et dans le noir  ::mouarf::  
 ::dehors::

----------


## Higestromm

Les geniallissimes Fallout 1 et Fallout 2

----------


## zeavan

bon alors pour moi :

Pistop II sur commodore 64 
kungfu master
Ikari Warrior (une petite bombe a l'epoque et je pense encore aujourd'hui)
Bomber dash
un jeu de pizza ou tu as un restaurant je me rappel plus du nom

Diablo I
warcraft II ,III
run  away
Splinter cell (tous...)
les gta

et pour le gold : Tomb raider II

----------


## Oluha

c'est vrai que Tomb Raider 2 tait pas mal  l'poque, mais ca m'a toujours gav de rester coince dans les murs  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah non ! J'avais pas fini ma petite liste, dsol...
Ya un jeu (sur console) 'grave' qui m'a terriblement pat : ManHunt ! 
J'adore...
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, je rsume (beaucoup) le principe :
on prends un peu l'ide des 'snuff-movies', un gars qui doit ober si il veut s'en sortir et donc tuer de la manire la plus violente qui soit (et surtout bien planqu, par derrire un peu comme dans 'Tenchu')...tout un pome... ::aie::  

Et bien, il s'avre que je suis tres dou a ce genre de jeu !  ::mrgreen::  

(dois - je m'inquieter ?)

----------


## BizuR

> kungfu master


Enorme ce jeu en effet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Interruption13h

-Resident Evil(surtout la 1er version)
-Legend of mana
-Zelda(Super Nintendo)
-Final Fantasy 7 & 8
-Pro Evolution Soccer
-Tekken 3
-Soul Calibure
-Grand tourismo 1
-Doom

Mais ceux qui m'ont vraiment marqu le plus: 
*Metal Gear,*vraiment super ! Et je vien de finir la version "*Snake eater*" ,une autre bombe !

----------


## r0d

> Les geniallissimes Fallout 1 et Fallout 2


Et Fallout Tactics! Vraiment pas mal en multijoueur, malgrs quelques bugs :/

----------


## Pogny

Vous avez meme pas cit Alex Kid sur Master System et Mega drive  ::cry::

----------


## BizuR

> Vous avez meme pas cit Alex Kid sur Master System et Mega drive


Normal, j'aimais pas  ::lol::

----------


## bakaneko

> Vous avez meme pas cit Alex Kid sur Master System et Mega drive


J'ai jamais aim les jeux de plateformes  ::P: 

Je vais quand mme faire ma petite liste  ::P: 

Console:
-La srie des Chrono (cf mes posts prcdents)
-La srie des FF (j'ai presque jou  tous)
-La srie des Shinning (TRPG made in Sega)
-Quelques ARPG (LandStalker, la Lgende de Thor, Kingdom Heart, etc)

PC:
-La plupart des RTS de Blizzard + WoW
-La srie des Unreal
-La srie des MoH/CoD
-Quelques jeux SW (X-Wing Alliance, BattleFront, etc

----------


## BugFactory

Break Out (CPC 6128) un des premiers jeux vidos auxquels j'ai jou. Probablement le jeu le plus obscure qui apparatra sur ce thread.
Strike Force Harrier (CPC 6128)
Mystic Quest (Game Boy) premier RPG.
Wolfenstein 3D (orthographe?) (Si si, orthographe, c'est une marque d'ordinateur  ::roll::  .) premier FPS.
Panzer Dragon (Saturn) Dommage que les suites sont sur X Box.
Command and Conquer (Saturn) premier RTS.
Final Fantasy VII Encore que moi, je le trouve trop facile. (Je vais me faire assomer par SkyRunner.)
Baldur's Gate I et II.
Thief, Dark Project (pourquoi personne d'autre ne l'a-t-il cit? Si je me trompe pas, ce jeu a introduit la discrtion dans les jeux d'action, avant Metal Gear Solid.)
Deus Ex

Et plein, plein d'autres... Mais ce serait un catalogue.

----------


## BizuR

> Final Fantasy VII Encore que moi, je le trouve trop facile. (Je vais me faire assomer par SkyRunner.)
> Thief, Dark Project (pourquoi personne d'autre ne l'a-t-il cit? Si je me trompe pas, ce jeu a introduit la discrtion dans les jeux d'action, avant Metal Gear Solid.)


FF7, c'est moi qui vais intervenir en premier  ::):  ... facile oui, si tu fais juste l'histoire, plus difficile dj si tu cherches  terminer l'ensembles des quetes secondaires du jeu (bien que, une fois faite, le boss de fin soit ridiculement facile en effet  ::lol:: ). 

Dark Project, mon oncle y jouait, le jeu avait l'air pas mal, mais  mon souvenir, il me semblait vraiment trop sombre  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai jamais aim les jeux de plateformes 
> 
> Je vais quand mme faire ma petite liste 
> 
> Console:
> -La srie des Chrono (cf mes posts prcdents)
> -La srie des FF (j'ai presque jou  tous)
> -La srie des Shinning (TRPG made in Sega)
> -Quelques ARPG (LandStalker, la Lgende de Thor, Kingdom Heart, etc)
> ...


Et si j'ai trouv 99% des abreviations, j'ai gagn quoi ???  ::): 

C'est balo, j'ai chut sur MoH/CoD... Quel manque de chance...  ::aie::

----------


## Pogny

et goldeneye/perfect dark sur N64 c pas du bon ca ? ^^

----------


## r0d

> Et si j'ai trouv 99% des abreviations, j'ai gagn quoi ??? 
> 
> C'est balo, j'ai chut sur MoH/CoD... Quel manque de chance...


Idem.
Cependant, j'aime bien les devinettes. Allez, je me lance:
MoH: Medal of honor
CoD: Cow of darkness.

J'ai bon?  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Et si j'ai trouv 99% des abreviations, j'ai gagn quoi ??? 
> 
> C'est balo, j'ai chut sur MoH/CoD... Quel manque de chance...


C'est dj bien d'en avoir trouv 99%  ::P: 
Regardes le post de rOd, tu auras ta rponse pou MoH. Pour CoD, c'est Call of Duty (j'ai toujours ador jouer  ces jeux, surtout en rseaux  ::P: ).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est dj bien d'en avoir trouv 99% 
> Regardes le post de rOd, tu auras ta rponse pou MoH. Pour CoD, c'est Call of Duty (j'ai toujours ador jouer  ces juex. Surtout en rseaus ).



Et zut, je suis pass  un pil de la 307 decapotable... Je l'avais sur le bout de la langue... Medal of honor... Call of duty... Honte sur mes 7 futures gnrations et sur celle de Geroges Bush...

Bon a moi  ::): 

FFCC
SMB
MKDD
LOZ WW
DOT
HL
MP
RATM

----------


## bakaneko

FFCC=Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicle

SMB=Super Mario Bros

MKDD=Mortal Lombat ??

LOZ WW=???

DOT=Day of Tentacle

HL=Half Life

MP=???

RATM=Rage Against The Machine  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> FFCC=Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicle
> SMB=Super Mario Bros


Bravo !




> MKDD=Mortal Lombat ??


Matio kart Double Dash, enfin...  ::D:  




> LOZ WW=???


Legend of Zelda Wind Waker... Ben alors...  ::lol::  




> DOT=Day of Tentacle
> HL=Half Life


Mes felicitations...  ::mrgreen::  




> MP=???


Metroid prime !  :8-):  




> RATM=Rage Against The Machine


Tu n'est pas tomb dans le pige, bravo !!!  ::mouarf::  

Tu as gagn... toute ma gratitude !!!  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Matio kart Double Dash, enfin...


Je me suis arret  celui sur SNES



> Legend of Zelda Wind Waker... Ben alors...


Le dernier auquel j'ai jou est le premier sur N64



> Metroid prime !


J'ai jamais aim les Metroid (je suis un nul fini dans tout ce qui est jeux de plateforme  ::oops::  )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je me suis arret  celui sur SNES


C'est dommage (mme si c'est le meilleur des mario kart) car tu as rat le DD qui  est super fun a plusieurs et, evidemment, le mario kart DS qui frolle la perfection !!!




> Le dernier auquel j'ai jou est le premier sur N64


Pareil, tu rate un Wind Waker sublime, long et riche mais faut aimer le style dessin anim...




> J'ai jamais aim les Metroid (je suis un nul fini dans tout ce qui est jeux de plateforme  )


Le prime n'est pas un jeu de plates-formes mais un FPS de tueur ! Evidemment moins beau qu'un half-life 2 ou qu'un far cry mais facilement dix fois moins lineaire et donc jouissif...

----------


## r0d

Pour les fans de Mario:
http://kamazutra.be/piano/

(attention, ne regardez pas les photos autour de la video  ::oops::  )

----------


## pepper18

tu frquentes des drles de sites r0d...  ::D:   (je n'ai pas pu y accder car il ya un espce de controle parental au boulot mais vu le nom de l'url a m'avait l'air plutot douteux)  ::?:

----------


## r0d

Euh oui enfin bon... c'est un des aspects un peu bizzare du net: on trouve des trucs pour enfants (une video en rapport avec les jeux nintendo) au milieu d'un site un peu... libertin. Mais bon, a reste trs trs soft, je n'aurais pas post le lien sinon

----------


## pcaboche

Une question que je me suis toujours pose, c'est si Koji_Kondo ne serait pas devenu multi-millionaire rien qu'avec les droits d'auteurs de ses compositions (en effet, Koji Kondo est le compositeur  l'origine des thmes de Mario Zelda et bien d'autres jeux Nintendo, considr comme le John Williams des jeux vido).

----------


## Maxoo

mais non !!

http://kamazutra.be/piano/ ca a un non bizarre, et y a des pubs pour des trucs d'adulte, mais les vidos sont marrantes dessus !!!

----------


## tribaleur

Moi j'adore Zeldas (j'ai fini tous ceux sur console de salons sauf les trois premier car j'avais pas le droit d'avoir une console  l'poque et le premier sur la premire gameboy).
Sinon j'adore les FF ( surtout le VII).
Enfin j'adore aussi les secret of hevermore et secret of mana (emulateur Sness).
J'avais oubli DIABLO II (pour le moment en local) et dans un petit moment WOW. ::mouarf::

----------


## al1_24

Personne n'a cit Lemmings  ::lahola::

----------


## r0d

> Personne n'a cit Lemmings


  ::oops::  honte  nous  ::oops:: 

Ho, et aller, tant que j'y suis:
R-Type I et II
Ikari Warriors
Shadow of the beast
Vroom!
Crazy cars I et II

----------


## bakaneko

> honte  nous 
> 
> Ho, et aller, tant que j'y suis:
> R-Type I et II
> Ikari Warriors
> Shadow of the beast
> Vroom!
> Crazy cars I et II


si on fait dans le vieux...

On peut citer:
Prince of Percia 1 et 2
Gabriel Knight
Les sries de de jeux Sierra des annes 80-90 (Leisure Suite Larry, King Quest, etc.)

----------


## mavina

non exhaustif, non ordonn : 

The Curse Of Monkey Island I, II, III
Quake I, II, III
The King Of Fighters (tous sauf MI)
NeverWinter Nights & extensions
Final Fantasy VII, VIII, IX
Blade Runner et ses multiples fins
DoDonpachi (amateurs de jeux de shoot, bienvenue)
FlashBack
KOTOR I, II
Duke Nukem 3D
Diablo I, II
Warcraft II, III


En clair que du vieux, mais que du bon  :;): 
Surtout NWN, qui m'a vraiment plu  :;): 

Fred

----------


## r0d

> Surtout NWN, qui m'a vraiment plu


J'ai t plutt du, personnellement, par NWN. Je m'explique; Les premires heures sont gniales: la cration des persos (je prfre 100 fois crer mes persos plutt que de recruter des persos qui existent dj, comme dans Baldur par exemple) est jouissive, le jeu est beau (il a certainement mal veilli, j'en conviens) et trs agrable. Mais ensuite, c'est trop linaire. A tel point que si on ne fait pas les trucs dans l'ordre, a cr des bugs et je me suis retrouv bloqu plusieurs fois et oblig de recommencer depuis le dbut  ::furieux:: 

Sinon, Flashback et Another World taient vraiment d'excellents jeux. Des chefs-d'oeuvres inclassables, cratifs et agrables. J'adore.

----------


## BizuR

Parmi les jeux o j'ai pass un max de temps dessus, il y avait TIM : The Incredible Machine  ::mrgreen::  ... terriblement prenant ce jeu ... pour tous les macGyver en herbe  ::P:

----------


## Oluha

> The Curse Of Monkey Island I, II, III


Juste pour corriger parce que je suis une grande fan, The Curse of Monkey Island c'est le 3eme. Le 1er c'est The secret of Monkey Island et le 2nd The Secret of Monkey Island : LeChuck's revenge  ::aie::  




> Blade Runner


Ah ouais comment j'ai pu zapper celui l  :8O:  
J'ai du le faire au moins 3 fois avec des fins alternatives.

Sinon un que j'ai oubli et que j'avais bien aim c'tait Max Payne et dans le mme genre No One Lives Forever.

----------


## mavina

Monkey Island ouais autant pour moi... Purisme quand tu nous tiens ^^

----------


## BizuR

Ca veut donc dire que vous n'avez pas apprci le 4e volet : Escape from Monkey Island ?!? Pourtant, j'ai rellement dcouvert la srie avec ce dernier (je sais, je sais, je suis un pwal en retard pour dcouvrir certains jeux  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## mavina

bah non j'ai pas trop apprci le passage  la 3D...
La 2D et le style "cartoon" me plaisait vraiment....

----------


## BizuR

> bah non j'ai pas trop apprci le passage  la 3D...
> La 2D et le style "cartoon" me plaisait vraiment....



C'est sur, de nombreux jeux se ramassent sur le passage 2D/3D dans la mesure o leur gameplay prend tout une ampleur avec la 2D qui n'est plus la aprs ce passage fatidique... on pourra citer surtout Worms et Lemmings je pense. Par contre pour les jeux d'aventure, je ne trouve pas que l'on y perde rellement... mais bon, chacun ses gots videmment  :;):

----------


## mavina

Mouais...
Entre nous, quand tu vois la qualit de MonKey Island 3, j'ai du le refaire 15 ou 20 fois, alors que MonKey Island 4 j'ai sch au premier chapitre, faute d'interet ... Maintenant je le referai bien pour retester ptet ca va me plaire maintenant que je joue plus trop ^^

Fred

----------


## Oluha

Monkey 4 est le seul que j'ai fais une seule fois (une bonne dizaine de fois pour les 3 autres).
Ce qui m'a le plus drang en fait, c'est de devoir utiliser le clavier. Pas du tout ergonomique pour un jeu d'aventure  l'origine "point & click". Y'a pourtant de trs bons jeux d'aventure en 3D (The Longest Journey par exemple) qui restent ergonomique avec l'utilisation exclusive de la souris.

----------


## BizuR

> Mouais...
> Entre nous, quand tu vois la qualit de MonKey Island 3, j'ai du le refaire 15 ou 20 fois, alors que MonKey Island 4 j'ai sch au premier chapitre, faute d'interet ... Maintenant je le referai bien pour retester ptet ca va me plaire maintenant que je joue plus trop ^^
> 
> Fred



D'aprs certains commentaires d'amis fan de la serie... le 4e est plus facile que les 3 premiers et l'esprit du jeu a un peu chang... donc ca risque surement d'en arreter plus d'un je pense  ::roll::

----------


## mavina

bah oui, j'ai pas revu cet humour et ces moments d'anthologie (concours de crachat dans le 2, duel d'insultes et de banjo dans le 3, ...)...

----------


## Oluha

les combats d'insultes sont mme originaires du 1er volet, avec la reine du sabre. Mais c'est clair que niveau histoire le 4eme tait nettement moins bien aussi.

----------


## tribaleur

a ma l'air pas mal ces jeux!!! ::mouarf::  
O est-ce que je pourrais les rcuprer???

----------


## mavina

Ton revendeur prfr ? 
il me semble qu'il y a eu un pack avec les 4 pour 15 ou quelque chose comme ca ... )

----------


## Oluha

les 2 premiers c'est assez difficile car ils ne sont pas passs en abandonware. Je crois que lucasarts avait fait des copiles CD avec tous les vieux jeux. Sinon tu peux toujours retrouver des versions disquettes sur ebay  ::mouarf::  
Le 3 et 4 sont plus rcents, donc y'a peut tre moyen de les trouver d'occaz ou sur ebay aussi.

Cela dit, j'ai vu la version boite d'origine (et pas l'dition platinium) du 3 se vendre  plus de 45 sur ebay, c'est devenu du collector  :8O:

----------


## bakaneko

> a ma l'air pas mal ces jeux!!! 
> O est-ce que je pourrais les rcuprer???


Etant un jeu LucasArt, il est toujours payant (quel radin le Georges)
Par contre, on trouve un max de vieux jeux ici

----------


## tribaleur

Cool merci (je garde le lien). ::merci::   ::king::  
P.S : c'est quoi 'full cd'?  :8O: 
(Rhooo ses jeunes alors!!!) :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Edit: Mionkey Island effectivement pas en abandonware

Et merci bakaneko pour le lien sur abandonware-france, la dernire fois que j'y suis all, il n'y avait pas autant de bombes !

----------


## bakaneko

> A oui? Et c'est quoi a alors:
> http://www.abandonware-france.org/ltf-jeu.php3?id=125


Petit message en bas:



> disponible sur le site de LucasArts au prix de $29,95 dans une compilation sur regroupant Full Throttle, Dark Forces, The Dig, After Life, The Secret of the Monkey Island et The Secret of the Monkey Island 2.


On a accs qu' des soluces et des sauvegardes...  ::(:

----------


## pcaboche

Oui, j'ai vu... mais aprs seulement.  ::aie:: 

Idem, HOMM2 toujours pas en abandonware. grrrr  ::evilred::

----------


## tribaleur

Je me disais aussi!!! :;):  
Et pour ce qu'est le 'full cd '?

----------


## al1_24

> Je me disais aussi!!! 
> Et pour ce qu'est le 'full cd '?


Une image ISO du CD d'origine en opposition aux archives qui ne contiennent que le jeu.

----------


## tribaleur

Thank you very beaucoup!!!  :;):  

 ::merci::   ::king::

----------


## bakaneko

Une version mise  jour de King Quest 3

Nb: je ne sais pas ce que cela vaut alors pas taper  ::D:

----------


## Pogny

> HOMM2


Qu'est -ce ?

----------


## mavina

Heroes Of Might & Magic 2  :;): 

Fred

----------


## r0d

Tiens en parlant de HMAM  :;):  il y a un jeu qui s'est largement inspir de cette srie mythique (initie par Sierra il me semble non?) et qui s'appelle Age of Wonders. J'avais bien aim personnellement.

Ho et puis, le meilleur jeu qui existait sur Amiga 500: 
Battle Isle
il y a eu le 2 (excellent) et le 3 (jamais jou).

----------


## BizuR

> HMAM


 ::mrgreen::  j'tais sr que j'allais perc avec cette abreviation !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pogny

> Heroes Of Might & Magic 2 
> 
> Fred



Honte a moi  ::arrow::   ::dehors::

----------


## clemsouz

Sympa ce vieux topic, j'avous avoir zapp qlq pages par contre.
alors perso les plus marqueant dans leurs domaines respectif :
	- Frontier Elite 2(si qlq'un connais un jeux avec un tel concept je suis preneur)
	- Dune 2
	- X-com
	- Feary Tales
	- FlashBack
	- Rock'nRoll racing
	- Shining force 2
	- King of Fighter '96
	- FF VII (/love matrias)
	- GranTourismo
	- Metal Gear Solid
	- Diablo
	- Quake 3 Arena (Q3A > CS ;p)
	- PES3 (avant a je m'interressais mme pas aux foot alors les jeux de foot .... maintenant j'me surprend devant des matchs  la tl)
	- World of Warcraft

j'en oubli surement ...

----------


## nicB

Pour ma part,

Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun
Command & Conquer Red Alert 1 et 2 (le 3 est en dveloppement  ::mrgreen:: )
Warcraft 3

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Ceux qui m'ont le plus marqu dans le dsordre:

- La cit des enfants perdus (PS1)
- L'odysse d'Abe (PS1)
- Metal Slug  ::mouarf::  (borne arcade)
- Fifa 97 (mon 1er jeu sur PS1  :8-):  )
- Quake 3 Arena (PC)
- Unreal Tournament 99 (PC)
- COD 1 (PC)
- Battlefield Vietnam (PC)
- Time Crisis (PS1)
- GTA3 (PC)
- Postal (PC, bien fendard  :8-): )
- FF7&8 (PS1)
- Crash Bandicoot (PS1)
- NeverWinterNights (PC)
- PainKiller (PC, du trs trs trs lourd, rien de mieux pour se dfouler  ::mrgreen:: )
- Mario Kart DD (GC)
- Tux Racer  ::lol:: 
- Pong (Machintosh, mon 1er jeu  ::aie:: )

----------


## CheryBen

Pour moi le jeu le plus marquant est Diablo2, des centaines d'heures de jeu, voir des milliers, en solo ou en multi, on ressent toutes sortes d'motions, la plus grande tend la perte d'un personnage haut level en mode hardcore...souvenirs souvenirs...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Diablo II, Warcraft III et Zelda : Ocarina Of Time.
Diablo II pour l'esprit d'quipe, War III pour l'esprit de comptition et Zelda pour l'univers.

----------


## bs.box

J'ai pas des nouveau jeux; mais je me souvient de:

Resident Evil 2 -> PC
Metal Gear      -> PS1
...
Des anciens sur SEGA-MEGA-DRIVE; comme "Sub Terrania"

Peut-tre la nouvelle "BioHazard 4" sur PC  ::aie:: 
a+  ::mouarf::

----------


## afrodje

Mario KART sur Nintendo 64....que de bon souvenir et de nuits blanche passes  ::lol::  !

----------


## TrYde

> - Frontier Elite 2(si qlq'un connais un jeux avec un tel concept je suis preneur)


[mode pub]*Infinity - The Quest for Earth* est le digne hritier de Frontier, version MMO. Il est encore en dev mais tu peux trouver des vidos sur youtube et google video, ainsi qu'un proto de combat. Il y a aussi un site / forum : www.infinity-universe.com/Infinity/[/mode pub]

Pour ma part je dirais :
- Another World
- Flashback
- Frontier Elite 2
- Total Annihilation
- Command & Conquer (les 3 RTS)
- Xenon 2
- Speedball 2
- Starcraft
- Warcraft 2 & 3
- Fallout 1 & 2

----------


## Keihilin

> Pour ma part je dirais :
> - Another World
> - Xenon 2
> - Speedball 2


 :8O:  L, mme si j'approuve compltement, je suis un peu surpris. Je jouais  ce jeux lorsque j'avais 12-13 ans, et j'ai de la peine  imaginer que quelqu'un ayant 5 ans de moins que moi puisse y avoir jou.

En complment de ces vieux titre, j'ajouterai pour ma part (sur Amiga) :

La srie des TurricanEye of the Beholder (mon premier RPG, sniff)Lemmings

et puis comme beaucoup d'autres sur PS1 :

Final Fantasy VIIToute la srie des Tekken

----------


## TrYde

> L, mme si j'approuve compltement, je suis un peu surpris. Je jouais  ce jeux lorsque j'avais 12-13 ans, et j'ai de la peine  imaginer que quelqu'un ayant 5 ans de moins que moi puisse y avoir jou.


J'ai eu mon amiga 500+  8 ans...  ::yaisse2:: 




> En complment de ces vieux titre, j'ajouterai pour ma part (sur Amiga) :
> 
> La srie des TurricanLemmings


Oh oui j'avais oubli ceux l, et j'ajouterai :
- The Settlers

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

> Lemmings


Est-ce le jeu avec les petits bonshommes au cheveu vert fluo qui devait construire des escaliers, creuser des montagnes et empcher leurs confrres de se jetter dans les trous ?  ::D: 

Si oui ce jeu est absolument fantastique, j'y ai jou sur PC, j'avais en Bonus la version de Nol ou ils taient tous habills en Pre Nol  ::P: 

Ce jeu existe-t-il encore ? Emulateur ? Version plus rcente ?

Merci.

----------


## Aitone

Mario bros 1 et 3 sur la nesQuake 3 sur PCtony Hawk et GH3 sur PS2

----------


## Keihilin

> Est-ce le jeu avec les petits bonshommes au cheveu vert fluo qui devait construire des escaliers, creuser des montagnes et empcher leurs confrres de se jetter dans les trous ?


Oui oui c'est a  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon, l je pensais spcifiquement  la premire version sortie sur Amiga, mais je sais qu'il y en a eu plusieurs autres...

Faudrait voir ce que Google a  dire sur le sujet, mais il me semble qu'il y a eu de nouveaux opus il n'y a pas si longtemps.

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

> Oui oui c'est a 
> 
> Bon, l je pensais spcifiquement  la premire version sortie sur Amiga, mais je sais qu'il y en a eu plusieurs autres...
> 
> Faudrait voir ce que Google a  dire sur le sujet, mais il me semble qu'il y a eu de nouveaux opus il n'y a pas si longtemps.


Ouai je jetterais un coup d'oeil ds que j'ai le temps, je vous tiendrais au courant de mes trouvailles  ::D: 

PS : Je ne sais pas qui a eu ce concept de jeu... Mais en tout cas c'est vraiment pas banal.. (Je crois mme que c'est unique nan ?)

----------


## granquet

premier rsultat sur google pour 'lemmings abandonware': http://www.thehouseofgames.net/index.php?t=10&id=102

enjoy  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mlny84

J'ajoute ma contribution  ce topic, en mettant en vrac les vieux jeux que j'ai tellement apprcis :

- Penguin Adventure (sur MSX)
- Nemesis (sur MSX)
- The Maze of Galious (sur MSX)
- Dune 1 et 2 (Amiga et PC)
- Speedball 2 (merci  mon frre an d'avoir achet un Amiga  l'poque...)
- Lemmings
- Dungeon Keeper 1 et 2 (qu'il est bon d'tre mchant...  ::twisted:: )
- Age of mythologie

----------


## Rayek

> - Dungeon Keeper 1 et 2 (qu'il est bon d'tre mchant... )


Rhaaaaa, sacrilge, la phrase exacte c'est : *Qu'il est bon d'tre mauvais !!!*

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Les gens achetaient ce jeu seulement pour tapper sur les petits gobelin  ::D:

----------


## LoDev

Un vieux de la vieille: KICK OFF
Souvenir de nombreuses aprs midi passes  ::D:

----------


## GyZmoO

Allez moi aussi je me jte a l'eau avec une liste dans le dsordre et certainement incomplte :

Soleil (Sega Megadrive) : Super RPG
La lgende de Thor (Sega Megadrive) : Super RPG aussi  ::): 
Resident Evil code Veronica (Sega DreamCast) : le 1er RE que j'ai appci
Toy Commander(Sega DreamCast) : super concept
SoulCalibur(Sega DreamCast) : bon jeu de baston
GoldenEye(N64) : les parties en multi....
Mario Bros 1 (Nintendo NES) : le seul l'unique :p
Sonic(Sega Megradrive)
Tous les command and conquer (PC) : un bon coup de canon a ion dans la tronche :p
Diablo2 (PC) : des milliers d'heures dessus...
Zelda awekening of Link (Nintendo GB) : normissime

----------


## userB

Je suis etonn que personne n'ait parl du cultissime Chrono Trigger sur SNES !
Dans la meme veine (RPG excellent sur veille console) il y a le fantastique FFVI et Secret Of Mana.

----------


## bakaneko

Si je devais donner quelques jeux qui m'ont marqu (et qui ont par la suite influence mes habitudes vidoludiques), je donnerais :
-Wolfenstein 3D : mon premier FPS  ::D: 
-Gabriel Knight : que je n'ai jamais pu finir parce que ma version fonctionnait mal  ::(: 
-Warcraft : Orcs and Humans : mon premier RTS
-Shining Force 2 (Megadrive) : mon premier T-RPG

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Wolf 3D ! 
Moi aussi je jouait  a, je me souvient, c'tait sur une disquette  ::D: 

4 armes (Couteau, Pistoler, Mitraillette, Rotateuse), 5 touches (Avancer, Reculer, Droite, Gauche, Tirer)
On pouvait mme pas recharger, pas straffer, et pas ouvrir les portes (a tombe bien il y en avait pas  ::D:  )

Que de bon souvenir...

Te souviens-tu du boss de fin ? (L'espce de gros Mca, il tait inkillable..)
Te souviens-tu des tronches que fesait le perso quand tu choisissait le niveau de difficult ?  ::D:

----------


## bakaneko

En lisant l'article Wikipedia sur le jeu, je me mets  penser que je n'ai jou qu' la dmo du jeu...
Je ne me rappelais pas que le jeu tait aussi long...

----------


## Gardyen

section rpg: FF VIII, c'est l'histoire  laquelle j'ai le plus accroche, secret of mana avant que ff8 ne sorte 

section action: F.E.A.R.,  jouer dans le noir et le son  fond, c'est quand mme le seul jeu ou j'ai du faire pause pour me calmer...

section bourrin: Team Fortress 2

et les oldies
section sport: nintendo world cup (nes), avec les gros coups spciaux, et videmment mario kart
section plateforme: alex kidd (master system)!

----------


## lper

> Wolf 3D ! 
> Moi aussi je jouait  a, je me souvient, c'tait sur une disquette


Wolfenstein 3D !  ::evilred:: 
Et si on devait rendre  Csar ce qui lui appartient, on aurait du appeler les jeux suivants des Wolfenstein-like... ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Je suis etonn que personne n'ait parl du cultissime Chrono Trigger sur SNES !
> Dans la meme veine (RPG excellent sur veille console) il y a le fantastique FFVI et Secret Of Mana.


Bin, on va rgler ce problme ^^

*Atari 2600*

- Miss PacMan (Mon premier jeu video sur console ^^)

*Amstrad*

- Infernal runner
- impossible mission
- SRAM 1 & 2
- Le 5em Axe

*SNES :*

- FFVI
- Secret of Mana
- Illusion of Time
- Chrono Tiger
- Streetfigther 2 turbo

*PS1*
- Final fantasy VII, VIII, IX
- Parasite Eve 1 & 2  ::love:: 
- Chrono Cross
- Legend of Legaia

*Amiga*

- Xenon 2
- Speedball 2
- Chaos Engine
- Project X
- Cadaver
- Hired Guns

*PS2*

- Final fantasy X
- Shadow Hearts 1,2,3
- Les prince of persia
- Les Devil May Cry
- La serie des Shin Megami Tensei (Lucifer's call, Personna 3, Digital devil saga, etc..)

*PC*

- Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2
- Baldur's Gates
- La serie X-Com
- Half life 2
- Doom
- Quake
- Starcraft
- Warcraft 2 & 3
- Diablo 1 & 2
- Titan Quest

Et j'en oublie un bon nombre ^^

----------


## copin

Blop, 

Master System:
Zillion
R-Type
Golden Axe

Game Gear:
Defender of Oasis

Wii: 
Rayman et les lapins crtins

PC:
Diablo I  et II
Guild Wars
Wolf 3D
Warcraft 3
Doom 
Baldur's Gate I et II

----------


## afrodje

PC
-Heretic
-diablo II
-Football manager 1998 (10 ans dj!!)
-need for speed

Playstation
-resident evil
-gran turismo

Wii
-Wii fit  ::oops::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

PC :
Doom
Wolfenstein Enemy-Territory
Duke Nukem

Nitendo : NES
Super Mario Bros 1-2-3
Ninja Gaiden
Punch out
Donkey Kong

SNES:
Goal
Mortal Kombat 1-2-3
Street Fighter

PS1: 
Tekken 1-2-3
Gran turismo

----------


## Gueritarish

Arrrgggg je suffoque, je dfaille, ma vue se trouble, de l'air, viteeeeeee, de l'air...
Plein de *trs* bon jeux ont t cit, mais il me semble que l'on oubli e de revenir aux bases... J'avais eu un peu d'espoir en voyant un dveloppeur citer des jeux CPC 6128, mais il avait fait la "grave" erreur d'oublier l'excellentissime "Green Beret" et le non  moins gnial "Beyond The Ice Palace" (heureusement pour moi, j'ai vu passer une rfrence aux Rick Dangerous... sinon, a aurait t le chariot de ranimation direct....)

Sinon, personne n'a cit Disgaea (alors que certain ont Laharl en avatar...  :8O: ) T-RPG tout  fait gnial avec un scnario plus que djant et un humour  faire presque plir Dungeon Keeper ("Fleuris mes rosiers" ..merci mlny de me l'avoir rappel  ::mouarf::  )

Donc, pour reprendre ma petite liste, je dirais :
 - Rick Dangerous (CPC 6128)
 - Green Beret (CPC 6128)
 - Disgaea (PS2)
 - FF VII (PS1... mais c'est normal tout le monde est oblig d'adorer ^^)
 - Les Fallout (que ce soit le 1, le 2 ou le Tactics) (PC)
 - les Ogre Battle (SNES et autres)
 - FRONT MISSION alors le 1 et le 3... Je dplore grandement de ne pas pouvoir encore jouer au 4 et au 5...
 - Vandal Heart  ::love2::  (mon premier TRPG) (PS1)
 - Warcraft 3 dont DOTA (un de ses mods)
 - Starcraft
 - les Splinter Cell
 - et les magnifiques HOMM (et non pas HMAM.. ^^)
 - je peux aussi rajouter les Dungeons Keeper  :;): 

Voil, c'est dj une liste des plus intressantes ^^

----------


## HelpmeMM

statgie:
-total annihilation(pc) ( et ces fameux bruit de tle froisss)
-warcraft 1 et 2(pc) sans conteste( le  3 est bien mais n'arrive pas  la cheville des autres)
-age of empire 1,2 & 3(pc)
-constructor(pc)

RPG:
-Diablo 1 et 2(pc) ( le  2 est terrible les heures passs dessus pour "dropper" sa soj ^^) encore une nombre incroyable de joueur dessus
-Baldur's gate and co(pc)
-WOW(pc)
-morrowind


FPS:
-Wolff3d(pc)  trop trop jouissif sur les bruit horrible qu'il faisait en claquant (ARRRGGGGGHH)
-duke nukem 3d
-doom
-halo 1, 2 & 3(xbox)  y'a pas besoin de commentaire
-unreal tournament(pc)
-perfect dark(n64)

course:
-flatout(pc)
-mario kart snes,64 , double dash(nintendo)

inclassable:
-day of the tentacle (MDR)(pc)

juste pour info:




> Toujours en 1993, Nintendo annule le partenariat de lecteur CD-ROM avec Sony (qui reprendra la machine  son compte et lappellera tout simplement PlayStation) pour sallier a Philips, de cette alliance ne natront que 4 jeux Nintendo de mauvaise qualit sur la machine CD-I de Philips. Nintendo annonce galement le dveloppement dune nouvelle console : le Project Reality.


juste pour dire que playstation de sony est en fait un bb de nintendo a l'origine et voila le mythe de sony tombe ^^c'est juste pour le plaisir de le faire  ^^

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

> -perfect dark(n64)


Trs bon jeu, trs fun en multi surtout avec le tranquilisant et les bombes-N  ::D:

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Sur le SNES, 
j'ajoute *Killer Instinct*

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Sur le SNES, 
> j'ajoute *Killer Instinct*


reprit sur N64 une vrai tuerie trop trop difficile a la le finir la gargouille

un peu crevant en mode ultra je sais plus quoi ou le seul moyen de toucher l'ia tait d'enchainer des ultra ultra combo a la suite sinon il bloquait tout

----------


## Invit

Rcemment j'ai pris une grosse claque sur *Bioshock* sur PC (mais il est sorti sur consoles aussi je crois).
Scnar, ambiance rtro et malsaine, action, graphismes. Une tuerie quoi.

----------


## totojordi

Master System : 

-Alex Kidd  ::yaisse2::   (je l'ai jamais fini  ::oops:: )
-Sonic The hedgehog 
-Un james bond (oubli le nom)

Game gear : 

-Primal rage (les dinosaures qui se battent)
-Un jeu ou on se balade dans la rue et on tape du modne (jouable  deux) 

Game Boy :  Pokmon !!! Version Rouge et Or (Meilleur jeu de la Gameboy ^^)

Nintendo 64 : 

-Super Mario 64 (Mon premier jeu de la 64, je l'ai mme pas fini  ::oops:: )
-Zelda Ocarina of Time  ::love2::  (Quelle tristesse quand le Grand Mojo est mort)
-GOldeneye (Unique ! Ambiance du film bien reconstruite, super jeu)
-Perfect Dark (Meilleur FPS de la 64, on pouvait jouer avec 8 bots...)
-Mario Kart : Normal  ::): 

Xbox :
-  Halo 1 et 2 : Le 2 en sur Xbox Live est Gnial, deux ans passs dessus
-  Morrowind : Infinissable mais super ambiance
-  Jet Set Radio FUTURE : Rolala norme ce jeu, mal de tte  force quand mme
- NinJa Gaiden

Xbox 360 :  Call of Duty 4,  Excellent

PC (Dsol sava tre un peu long aussi)

- FPS :Wolf 3D/Doom/Rise Of The Triad/Hexen/Duke3D/Soldier Of Fortune
- Alone in the Dark 1/2 ("Ne pas lire ce livre en tant sur le Pentacle" Oups..)
- Les premiers Prince of Persia (en 2D)
- Ultima VI ou VII ou VIII (l'intro commence par une dcapitation, un requin mange la te aprs (en 3D isomtrique ce jeu donc bon pas trop gore)
- Little Big Adventure !! Bons moments
- Un vieux jeu de combat avec des robots (Argh Oubli le nom, un perso s'appelait Shadow Dedans, c'tait dans une arne avec un grillage electrique etc..) et Mortal Kombat 3 
- RTS (Tous les C&C + Alerte Rouge, Dune 2, Age of Empire 1 avec l'extension, Starcraft )
- Dofus (Superbe)

Voil, j'ai du en oublier quelques-un, mais bon c'est dj bien, je joue depuis 10-15ans aux jeux vidos ^^' et bon je m'en lasse pas mme si je joue moins.

----------


## Rayek

> Arrrgggg je suffoque, je dfaille, ma vue se trouble, de l'air, viteeeeeee, de l'air...
> Plein de *trs* bon jeux ont t cit, mais il me semble que l'on oubli e de revenir aux bases... J'avais eu un peu d'espoir en voyant un dveloppeur citer des jeux CPC 6128, mais il avait fait la "grave" erreur d'oublier l'excellentissime "Green Beret" et le non  moins gnial "Beyond The Ice Palace" (heureusement pour moi, j'ai vu passer une rfrence aux Rick Dangerous... sinon, a aurait t le chariot de ranimation direct....)


Ce n'est pas pour rien que j'ai mis  la fin de mon post : *Et j'en oublie un bon nombre ^^*

Il y a tellement de bon jeu auquel j'ai jou qu'il est impossible de les cits tous ^^

Comme:

- Dune 1 & 2 
- Les voyageurs du temps 
- Flashback
- Another World
- Mortal Kombat
- Le manoir de morteviele
- Croisire pour un cadavre
- Les Explorateurs du temps (Prendre journal, Dechirer journal, passer feuille sous porte, Secouer porte, tirer feuille, ramasser clef , etc...)
- etc ...

Pour de bon souvenir : http://www.abandonware-france.org/




> Sinon, personne n'a cit Disgaea (alors que certain ont Laharl en avatar... ) T-RPG tout  fait gnial avec un scnario plus que djant et un humour  faire presque plir Dungeon Keeper ("Fleuris mes rosiers" ..merci mlny de me l'avoir rappel  )


Un oubli regrettable :p
De mme que j'ai oubli de mettre les cultissimes Dungeon Keeper dans ma liste  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

> Un vieux jeu de combat avec des robots (Argh Oubli le nom, un perso s'appelait Shadow Dedans, c'tait dans une arne avec un grillage electrique etc..)


One must fall 2097 !
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Omf-2097.png

C'est fou comme c'tait moins moche dans mon esprit.

----------


## Invit

*SEGA MegaDrive*

- Sonic (j'tais trop petit pour me rappeler duquel)
- FIFA 97

*SNES*

- Super Mario World
- Donkey Kong Country

*N64*

- Mario Kart 64
- Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2
- Zelda : Ocarina Of Time
- Goldeneye

*PS2*

- La trilogie Prince of Persia
- Tony Hawk Pro Skater 4


Aaaaaah !! Tant de souvenirs

----------


## totojordi

One Must Fall 2097 !!!

En effet c'est  sa !! j'avais une version shareware  l'poque, il faudrait que je le retlcharge pour voir. En tout cas trs bon jeu ! 

merci du tuyau  ::king::

----------


## bakaneko

> One Must Fall 2097 !!!
> 
> En effet c'est  sa !! j'avais une version shareware  l'poque, il faudrait que je le retlcharge pour voir. En tout cas trs bon jeu ! 
> 
> merci du tuyau


Je me rappelle de ce jeu  ::D: 
Je l'avais ressay aprs avoir changer de machines et il tait devenu injouable (beaucoup trop rapide)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## totojordi

Je l'ai tlcharg ce weekend sur abandonware, faut rgler la vitesse du jeu sinon c'est n'importe quoi ^^

En tout cas c'est assez dur  jouer  ::(:

----------


## el_slapper

OMF 2097 demande en effet un peu d'investissement de la part du joueur avant d'arriver  battre les adversaires. Aprs, c'est un rgal. Cel dit, je me suis spcialis sur 1 seul type de robot(le Jaguar), et ds que je passais  un autre modle, je me faisais rduire en statue de Csar.

Mais c'est bien, les jeux modernes, en 15 minutes on flingue l'ordi, trop facile, aucun intert.....Avant, il fallait 10 ou 20 heures avant d'arriver  quelque chose. On avait un sentiment de ralisation quand on y arrivait.(par contre, c'tait hypermoche).

----------


## totojordi

J'ai fouiner un peu sur Internet, y'a un autre One Must Fall qui est sorti !

One Must fall Battlegrounds, apparament c'est en 3D et sa se passe dans des arnes, jusqu 16joueurs en mme temps, si quelqun  test qu'il fasse signe !

----------


## KindPlayer

Voici les jeux qui m'ont marqu ou sur lesquels j'ai perdu le plus de temps:

Stratgie: Age Of Empire
Aventure: Myst 3 (superbe  l'poque!)
Action: GTA 3
et pour le fun: MDK 95 dailleurs si y en a ki ont encore des versions de cette pure merveille..

----------


## Dennis Nedry

Allez, je poste ma liste. il y en a pas mal, mais ce sont des rfrencves absolues  mon got.

jeux d'aventure:
- *Dune* (version de 1993). dcors superbes, le simple passage jour/nuit quant on est en vol est sublime, jeu captivant au niveau de l'ambiance.
- *Rebel Assault 2*. une jouabilit proche du zro absolue, mais le jeu se droule uniquement en scnes cinmatographiques, ou avec des assez bon rendus 3d. un petit bijou pour l'ambiance, c'est un rel pisode apocryphe de la saga. malheureusement, la voix de Vador est compltement nulle.
- *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis* (1994). Longtemps prssenti comme scnario pour le 4, ce jeu est magnifique, et reflte rellement l'esprit d'indy. Le dtail qui tue: le rpertoire d'installation par dfaut tait... c:\indy4  ::lol:: 
Sans oublier bien sur les lgendaires combats d'insulte de *Monkey Island*...

Jeux de stratgie:
- *Dune 2*(1992). des heures de jeu  riposter aux attaques Ordos et Atrides combines. mais quelle sensation de joie lorsqu'on russi  atomiser leur base! Le premier jeu de stratgie, et magnifiquement bien ralis.

Jeux de Shoot:
- *Dark Forces*. Sans aucun doute le meilleur concept de l'univers tendu, le scnario est de qualit, les ennemis assez durs. Quel dommage que les Dark Troopers de Star Wars miniatures ne soient pas aussi efficaces que ceu de Dark Forces! ::aie:: 
- *Trespasser*(1997). Un jeu d'aventure sur Jurassic Park, o vous tes perdu en plein site B, avec des dinosaures partout. Je le recommande pour la narration omniprsente des mmoires de John Hammond. on est en plein rve, tant cette voix est envoutante, reposante... En en VO c'est la voix de Sir Richard Attenborough, l'acteur en personne!  noter que dans ce jeu, vous utilisez le bras de votre personnage pour manier les objets, et tirer avec une arme est une vraie gageure. ajoutez  cela un moteur graphique rellement alatoire (un peu trop, parfois...), et vous avez un jeu unique. le concept a d'ailleurs immdiatement t abandonn. ::aie:: 

Voil. je prcise que j'cume les braderies et marchs aux puces  la recherche de vieux jeux bien sympas, principalement dans l'univers de Dune, Star Wars et Jurassic Park. je dois d'ailleurs avoir tous les jeux sortis sous ces licences avant 2 000. Ce qui fait que mes rfrences se trouvent toutes dans ces univers... ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

Perso ce sont les 1ers auxquels j'ai jou sur ma mga drive : le 1er sonic, eccho the dolphin, cool spot, micro machines ...

----------


## Herman

Dune
Little Big Adventure
Gabriel Knight
Les C&C (je les ai tous en originaux xD)

: )

----------


## 19cmos83

Final fantasy 7

----------


## SnakemaN

_Atari ST_ : L'anctre d'Indiana Jones, le grand pre d'Alan Quartermain, le pre de Lara Croft : *Rick Dangerous*  !!

http://www.coolflashgames.fr/PlateFo...erous,142.html

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mdinoc

Alors, en me limitant aux jeux auxquels j'ai vraiment jou:

Amstrad CPC, ma premire plate-forme:
Jeune, je jouais surtout  un jeu de flipper franais, Macadam Bumper. Mais ma ludothque comprenait aussi Infernal Runner et Jet Set Willy, dont j'adorais la musique (que je n'ai jamais pu retrouver sur le web: Je tombais toujours sur deux autres musiques). Enfin mon jeu principal, c'est vite devenu le BASIC.Puis, bien aprs la Super Nintendo, j'ai redcouvert l'Amstrad, avec Bombjack et Prohibition. J'ai pass des heures dessus, surtout que j'avais une version de Prohibition qui enregistrait les scores sur disquette.
Ma premire console " moi" fut la Super Nintendo.
Nintendo Scope 6 (j'avais demand le coffret  Nol. Je crois que mon anniversaire a du y passer aussi, un avantage d'tre n en dcembre)Zelda ALTTP (que j'ai pu finir avec zro sauvegardes en cachant  mes parents que j'avais laiss la console allume)Super Mario World (bon d'accord j'avais un guide, c'tait la mode  l'poque)Et aussi Les Schtroumpfs, le premier jeu que j'aie termin en mode difficile.Et dans l'autre sens, Tintin Au Tibet, le jeu o je ne suis jamais all loin mme en mode facile. Le seul jeu de ma console que je me sois mis  dtester.Ct mulation, Final Fantasy V et Secret of Evermore. J'ai jou aussi  FF4, mais je n'avais pas autant accroch sur le coup.
Ensuite, j'ai got  la Playstation de mon cousin, on a eu notre premier PC quelques mois plus tard:
Command and Conquer (dcouvert sur Playstation, obtenu sur PC version Gold). J'ai jou  pratiquement toute la srie, j'en ai achet pas mal.Final Fantasy VII (dcouvert sur Playstation, m'a fait dcouvrir la notion de portage dsastreux). L'effet positif, c'est qu'il ma fait dcouvrir les V et IV sur mulateur.Duke Nukem 3DLa srie des Civilization (CivNet et CivII, m'ont donn envie d'acheter le IV)Plus rcemment des jeux comme Starcraft (mme s'il a beaucoup plus marqu mon frre cadet) et plus rcemment encore les FPS Valve (j'ai achet la Orange Box pour Portal, j'ai ador tout le lot)
Et je suis en train de dcouvrir Disgaea grce au port DS (dommage pour les musiques, par contre. Heureusement que Youtube est l).  ::D:

----------


## Gnoce

J'ai commenc sur Amiga avec : 
- The Settlers (le 1, le must !!!)
- Speedball 2 (simple, et EFFICACE  ::aie:: )
- Cannon fodder (quelle musique !!) 
- Dune 2 (ou dune 2000 ou les deux je sais plus)

J'en oublie ...  ::(: 

Sinon en plus jeune je suis un grand fan de Final Fantasy VII !

Depuis quelques temps dj j'ai beaucoup de mal  trouver un jeu qui me passionne niveau scnario ... Je ne joue plus qu' des jeux online, passant souvent la partie solo, quand il y en a une !
Jouer contre qqn c'est quand mme autre chose que l'IA  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Secret of Mana, Tic et Tac sur NES (que de souvenir  ::aie:: ), Seiken Densetsu 3, Shuikoden (RPG sur PS1), Diablo et Diablo2, Half life (une telle rvolution pour l'poque), Duke Nukem, Sim City (tellement complet en terme de gestion  l'poque). Les Donkey Kong ! (sur SNES). Un jeu inconnu de beaucoup qui s'appel North And South (un jeu de stratgie sur la guerre de scession), la suite complte de Heroes of Might and Magic (pas le 5, il a perdu en qualit j'ai trouv malgr l'introduction de la 3D), Eye Of Beholder (Jeu sur l'univers D&D).. Pfiou, y'en a tellement, liste non exhaustive  ::aie::

----------


## mlny84

> Un jeu inconnu de beaucoup qui s'appel North And South (un jeu de stratgie sur la guerre de scession)


Comment ai-je pu oublier de citer Nord et Sud ?  :8O:  J'y ai pass des heures sur Amiga, j'ai encore la musique en tte aujourd'hui  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

haa une connaisseuse  ::): 
Tu peux le trouver sur lost-treasure.fr, malheureusement, les pc d'aujourd'hui sont tellement puissant qu'il font dfil le jeu  toute vitesse, c'est plus possible d'y jouer  ::(:

----------


## Yazoo70

Bon alors dans un ordre relatif (de 1995  aujourd'hui  ::D: ) :
-Transport Tycoon (PC)
-Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 (PC)
-Duke Nukem 3D (PC)
-Tomb Raider II (PC)
-Heroes of Might & Magic 3 (PC)
-Wipeout 2097 (PS1)
-Deus Ex (PS1)
-Final Fantasy 7 (au point que j'ai tlcharg un speedrun de 7h+ que j'ai regard entirement juste par plaisir ^^) (PC)
-Pokemon Rouge/Bleu et Or/Argent (GBC)
-Half Life 1 & 2 (PC)
-Counter-Strike (PC)
-World of Warcraft (PC)

Bon ca fait deja pas mal ^^

----------


## LoDev

Par ordre de souvenirs 
  - Kick Off sur Atari (certains doivent connatre juste de nom).
  - Bruce lee sur Amstrad
  - Pro Evolution Soccer (PS)
  - Fifa (PC)
  - Soldier of Fortune (PC)
  - Half life I
  - Counter Strike

En repassant sur la discussion, j'ai vu encore plein de bon vieux souvenirs :
North & South, je me demande bien comment j'ai pu l'oublier celui l ...
Rick Dangerous, trs bon aussi.

----------


## el_slapper

> haa une connaisseuse 
> Tu peux le trouver sur lost-treasure.fr, malheureusement, les pc d'aujourd'hui sont tellement puissant qu'il font dfil le jeu  toute vitesse, c'est plus possible d'y jouer


Tu as essay de le faire tourner sous DosBox? en paramtrant le truc correctement, il y a moyen de grer finement la vitesse d'execution.

----------


## Lyche

Je sais mme pas ce que c'est DosBox, je vais regarder a  ::):  Merci pour la petite astuce !!

----------


## Gnoce

> -Final Fantasy 7 (au point que j'ai tlcharg un speedrun de 7h+ que j'ai regard entirement juste par plaisir ^^) (PC)


Ah ouai, 7heures de vido  :8O:  !

Je prfre matter les speedruns des fps, genre half life 1 et 2, que je trouve trs impressionnant...

http://speeddemosarchive.com/gamelist/FullList.html

Edit : FFVII 7h41 effectivement  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Moi celle qui m'impressionne, c'est celle de mario 3

Mario Time Attack 

Edit : je viens de me souvenir d'une vido qui me fait me poser quelques question sur le cerveau humain. Je sais qu'on peut jouer aux chec sans pices face  un ordinateur, mais jouer  tetris sans voir les pices  ::aie:: 

Tetris Invisible

Le type est abus je trouve..

----------


## Skyounet

J'ai commenc  regarder celui de FFVII  ::aie::  Y'aurais pas une version en un seul coup par contre parce que c'est chiant de changer de page  chaque fois.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Ah ouai, 7heures de vido  !
> 
> Je prfre matter les speedruns des fps, genre half life 1 et 2, que je trouve trs impressionnant...
> 
> http://speeddemosarchive.com/gamelist/FullList.html
> 
> Edit : FFVII 7h41 effectivement


Oui c'est bien celui la que je me suis tap en entier ^^

Et effectivement j'ai fait a peu pres le tour de tous les jeux auxquels j'avais deja jou de pres ou de loin, et le run de Half Life 1 en 30 minutes est totalement monstrueux !!!
Un must-see pour tous ceux qui ont deja lanc le jeu une fois dans leur vie ^^




> J'ai commenc  regarder celui de FFVII  Y'aurais pas une version en un seul coup par contre parce que c'est chiant de changer de page  chaque fois.


Nan c'est en petits segments obligs (d'ailleur il y a des commentaires tres intressants sur chaque segment  lire!)
Perso j'ai tlcharg tous les segments et j'ai tout lu  la suite ^^

----------


## Rafy

Perso, ca va tre beaucoup plus tranch :
Atari : Nitro (Jeux de formule 1)
PC : DeusEx (no comment), Supreme Commander (no comment non plus), Diablo 2 (que je rajoute, j'ai pass tant de temps dessus !!!)

----------


## crashtib

h personne n'a jou a the adventure of batman and robin sur megadrive? c'est un jeu qui rend fou. en tout cas un des meilleurs, et des plus mconnus aussi.

En plus d'tre super dur mais super addictif la musique est extraordinaire. et c'est un des jeux qui exploitent au maximum les capacits de la console. bluffant!

disponible sur mon site d'mulateurs prfr

sinon bah les classiques, FF7, starcraft, warcraft II, DOTA sur Warcraft III (un des jeux auquel j'ai donn le plus de temps dans ma vie), sonic, crash bandicoot, heroes III, half-life I et II (mais surtout le I), metal gear solid I...

----------


## Jidefix

Je dirai en vrac:
- transport tycoon
- Warcraft 2 et 3
- Final fantasy 6 et 7
- Baldur's gate 2
- Neverwinter nights
- No one lives forever 2 (en multijoueur j'ai jamais vu un FPS plus marrant)

----------


## Remizkn

Je crois que *Batman Returns* sur _Super Nintendo_(ou _NES_ comme on veut) est le plus marquant je me souviens de ses niveaux et de ses ennemies.

----------


## zeavan

Pour moi :
  Pit stop II
  Boulder dash
  ikari warriors
  kung fu master
  bomber jack
  North & south
  maupiti island  
  tomb raider 2
  diablo II
  never winter night  
  splinter cell
  war craf II + III

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

Voil pour moi. J'ai essay de choisir ceux qui se dgageait le plus...

Je ne surprendrais personne en commenant par *Chrono Trigger*.
Une aventure temporelle vraiment envoutante et passionnante.

Une (r)dition DS est sortie cette anne.
*Another World* (aussi appell *Out of this World* selon les pays).
A l'poque sur Super NES ce jeu m'avait vraiment emball de par son cot aventure !
Impressionnant lorsqu'on sait qu'il a t dvelopp par un seul homme !!!

Une rdition est sortie il y a quelques annes : http://www.anotherworld.fr/
*Yoshi's Island*, sous ses apparences enfantines, il reprsente toujours pour moi ce qu'il y a de mieux du point de vue de la plateforme 2D.
Super Mario 64[/b], qui est le jeu qui m'a fait raliser l'intrt de la 3D.
Avant cela mis  part pour les FPS j'avais du mal  comprendre cet engouement pour la 3D qui tait plutt moche  l'poque, et qui n'apportait pas grand chose voir rien du tout !
*Zelda - Majora's Mask* et son concept tordu qui nous fait revivre indfiniment les 3 mmes journes...
Perturbant de prime abord, mais lorsqu'on rentre dans le jeu c'est juste excellent !
Et plus rcemment *World of Goo* : du pur bonheur malheureusement un peu court.

http://www.worldofgoo.com/


Il y en aurait beaucoup d'autres mais ca prendrait trop de temps  ::aie:: 

a++

----------


## nirgal76

Je dirais (dans le dsordre et tout sur PC sauf si mention contraire)

Tout ceux de la srie Elder Scrolls et Fallout 3 dernirement (j'adore les jeux o la libert est totale, je dteste avoir le chemin trac sans pouvoir s'en carter)
Tout ceux de la srie GTA
Tout ceux de la srie Stalkers
Tout ceux de la srie Flight simulator (Atari ST puis Amiga et enfin PC)
Duke nukem 3D (peut etre celui auquel j'ai le plus jou)
No one lives forever (1 & 2)
Deus Ex
Les 2 system Shock
Crazy Cars II (Amiga)
L'arche du captaine Blood (Amiga ou Atari, me souvient plus)
Battlefield 2
Boulder dash sur Amstrad CPC
Roland in time
Spindizzy
Saboteur

----------


## psychosiffleur

je dirais :

_dead space
_bioshock
_half-life
_quake 2
_overlord
_mirror's edge(pour son concept)
_warcraft 3
_morrowind
_baldur's gate 2


(tous sur pc)

----------


## icsor

Bonjour,

pour moi a serait :

- head over heels pour ses 2 persos qui peuvent fusionner
- Zelda pour tre le premier jeu d'aventure que j'ai connu
- landstalker pour le fun de ce jeu
- fallout 2 pour sa libert total
- heroes 3 pour ses graphiaque de l'poque et sa dure de vie
- baldur's gate (1 & 2) pour l'histoire et les mutliples mods dispo
- diablo 2 pour son cot adictif

----------


## biboo_

-Outlaws
-Half-life & mods (TF, CS)
-Warcraft III
-Starcraft & BW
-Super Mario Kart
-Street Fighter
-Street Of Rage

----------

